# Vítejte na českém fóru :)  Guidance - Doporučení



## atcheque

Dobrý den a vítejte na českém fóru 

Our forums are organised as an on-line dictionary with threads indexed by their titles.
You have to focus on only one specific point (about grammar or vocabulary), in a sentence in original language and in a detailed context, rules 2 and 3.
Please, give all context right at the beginning of your threads.
We cannot provide list, translate whole sentences nor proofread, rule 5.

Therefore, you have to:
- focus on only one specific question per thread,
- in the title: write directly in original language the problematic phrase,
- in the thread: write a full sentence in original language and explain context,
- ask a specific question about your problem.

Please refer to our general rules.
If you have questions or remarks, don't hesitate to contact me or anyone of my colleagues.

S pozdravem,
atcheque, moderátor

Zásady:

Pomáhej, neurážej. Nejsou-li jazykové znalosti ostatních perfektní, nechovej se k nim pohrdavě.
Chovej se zdvořile. Slova jako "ahoj", "děkuji" jsou vítána.
Než se zeptáš, hledej odpovědi na své otázky ve slovnících.
Když kladeš novou otázku, napiš klíčové slovo nebo větu do titulku (vyhýbej se obecným výrazům jako "překlad prosím", "jak se to řekne", "existuje toto slovo", "jsem tu nová" atd.)
Vždy připiš příklad, z něhož bude zřejmé použití slova, jehož překlad žádáš.
Objevíš-li příspěvek obsahující nevhodné výrazy nebo obrázky, případně máš-li pocit, že příspěvek patří do jiného fóra, použij _"Report"_ v rohu každého příspěvku a podej zprávu moderátorům. Tak přispěješ k hladkému fungování fóra.
Nezaměňuj fórum s chatem. Využij privátních zpráv, chceš-li někomu poslat osobní vzkaz (klikni pravým tlačítkem na jeho/její jméno).
Není dovoleno vkládat do příspěvků odkazy na komerční stránky. Naše fórum funguje bez reklamy. Chceme, aby to tak zůstalo.
Tvé otázky ohledně fungování fóra budou zodpovězeny v "Comments and Suggestions". Případně se můžeš obrátit na svého oblíbeného moderátora (pošli mu/jí privátní zprávu).
Čas od času se seznam s aktuální verzí pravidel, protože je v případě potřeby aktualizujeme.
Kompletní seznam pravidel je zde.


----------

